# Am I too old to be hired by an Apple Store?



## davebz (May 24, 2006)

Ok, here's my question.  I've made several attempts to get a job at an Apple store.  It seems with all my knowledge and prior sales experience, I never get in.  Am I doing something wrong or AM I TOO OLD AND NOT HAVE ENOUGH PIERCINGS?  BTW, I'm 33.  If anyone has a definitive way to help me get in there so I can also start training as a tech, that would be great!

Macintosh, because you're too creative for Windows.


----------



## adambyte (May 24, 2006)

I tried to get a job at three different Apple Stores while I was in college. (I'm a young'un... 23 right now) I had three different interviews, and they were all impressed with my knowledge, but were disappointed that I had no sales experience. Well,  Their loss. (I have visited plenty of Apple stores and heard Mac sales guys giving bad or wrong advice... it made me sad.)

lol. Anyway, I have seen a few guys with grey hair working as Geniuses, and a couple older sales guys... (although, you're right... they all had at least a pierced ear.)


----------



## powermac (May 25, 2006)

I have tried as well to get a part time job at our local Apple Store. I am 36, I think you are both right, it has little to do with knowledge and more with experience with sales and youth. I too have heard sale reps give wrong information to customers. I have also had people tell me that buying a expensive computer from a 19 year-old just doesn't seem comfortable, unless they are repeat Apple customers.


----------



## bobw (May 25, 2006)

I think working at an Apple store isn't a very good place to think of being trained as a tech.


----------



## Iolaire (May 25, 2006)

Did you mention that you wanted to learn to be a tech?  I interviewed back before the first store opened and they basically said that there was no room for advancement outside of the retail side.


----------



## JetwingX (May 25, 2006)

Well, i know at my store Age and former sales training is not important. The biggest thing is that you are personable. Able to make a connection with a customer. 

I was hired after only working as a busboy for a small café. And i know at the SF flagship, the average age is about 32.

My advice is to hang out at that Apple store and observe the Mac Specialists to see what they are doing (both wrong and right)


----------



## davebz (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  I worked at RadioShack (Tandy if you are in U.K.) from 9/1997 to 8/2004.  I've worked as a sales rep for 2 different companies selling network hardware, printers, Plasma TV's etc.  As far as training to be an Applecare Tech, I'd do that on my own.  I'm surprised that they don't provide for advancement in the retail environment.  Most companies would pay for at least part of your education expenses.  I guess it would be better to work with Apple gear via a 3rd. party.


----------



## lurk (May 26, 2006)

I must say that here in Minnesota at least, based on my admittedly small sampling, you are better off being middle aged to get a non-genius position.  That is more employees are recognizably older than younger to my mid 30's eyes.


----------



## JetwingX (May 26, 2006)

And just to clear up the inaccuracy from Iolaire. There is plenty of room to advance. if i could, i would tell you how much. but just believe me. there is plenty of room and it's encouraged.


----------

